# Miscarried but clot stuck in cervix.



## 40yearoldmum

Hi
I found out my baby had died at 9 week scan it measured 7w+2, I stopped all my meds and chose expectant management of my miscarriage. This is my fift miscarriage with numerous anomalies along the way the first two happened on their own complete lying quickly and flushing my babies down the toilet ( haunts me to this day) the third I was on treatment stopped meds and then miscarried quite quickly and completely again down the loo. The fourth was a partial molar so I had to have an ERPC immediately. Now this one,I stopped meds 10 days ago started bleeding 4 days later and then yesterday morning I started with contraction like pains (I have a little boy my first baby At 39) these were very severe in the last three hours I was surprised I 'laboured' all day. Anyway I was adamant I wanted to bury this baby so was passing into a container, I've had a few clots which I ow not to be the baby. Trouble is all the pains have completely stopped and I hadn't passed the sac yet. I know this because I've seen too many now and know what it looks like. I have has a feel throughout the process and at the height of my pain my cervix was very open, now it is more closed and there feels like there is a clot livery feeling material hanging out of it about 1/4 to half an inch. Sorry for the TMI
I'm not sure what to do, I tried to et my thumb up there too to pull it but it's impossible.
Any one had this. I just wanted it to complete naturally and bury what remains I have, every time it's some new situation it just gets me down and I hate the hospital so much none of them really know what they are doing and the way I feel right now I am just going to explode.


----------



## chicka.chicka

I'm sorry I don't have a suggestion for you, but I didn't want to read and run. I hope you can manage to get it out somehow so you can bury the remains as you wish. I'm sorry you're going through this, and that you've been through it so many times before. I can't imagine. :(


----------



## chicka.chicka

I actually did just think of something. My MW had me drink slippery elm tea to try to get my miscarriage to complete naturally. The idea is that it adheres to everything and makes it slippery so it can just slough off. Is there a MW or naturalist around you that you could ask about that?


----------

